# What is this called?



## S-O (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright, it has been killing me, but is there a name to the type of artwork like that of Cynic's album work?

Linkage:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focus_(album)

Traced in Air - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Halp?


----------



## Misanthropy (Jan 18, 2009)

Probably no help lol.

"Guitarist/vocalist Paul Masvidal had the following to say about the choice in artwork and what it represents: "Sean [Reinert, drums] and I connected with the archetypal classic shape that the new album cover represents. This part man/alien/angel/future shiva being is in a larger sense the vibe of the entire album as a whole work. The 'being' also somewhat represents the next stage of evolution for the 'Focus' album cover angel, which mirrors where we are now with album #2."


----------



## S-O (Jan 19, 2009)

^ but it was interesting!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2009)

Well its definately somewhat surreal


----------



## S-O (Jan 19, 2009)

I found the artist's name: Robert Venosa

Edit: It seems to be called fantastic realism.


----------

